# Anyone living in Friesland, Netherlands



## m _hudson (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello,

Please help, I have met and fallen in Love with a Dutch guy and we have been together for two years now, we manage to see each other if i go to visit him or he comes to visit me in England. But now is the crunch time when you have to think more long term and think how long can this last for this kind of Relationship... 
So i am now thinking of living with him and would like to get to know anyone who has moved to the North of Holland (Friesland) from UK, Are there any Companies based in Friesland who would like to Employ English speaking people, that would be a great start......


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! At least as an EU citizen you don't have to worry about gettig residence.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi - I see Synthia has already welcomed you to the forum.

Finding a job where you only need English pretty much requires you to limit yourself to large, international companies that use English as their official company language. It also may be a function of what sort of work you do. (I.e. you're going to have an easier time of it if you're, say, manager level with a recognized specialty like accounting, law, or IT.)

You might have better luck finding a job in the Netherlands if you start learning the language. Even with just the beginnings of Dutch and the "proof" that you're making the effort, you may find that you'll have many more options for jobs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## m _hudson (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi 
thank you for replying, i have started to learn dutch, and already can understand a conversation, as i have stayed in Friesland for two months at a time everytime i go there, so i have picked it up. But really i need to build up a network of people that i can socialize with, as I have found that i have only made one friend with a dutch woman, as the dutch girls/woman mainly keep themselves to themselves, where i go to visit..

Its a very lonely existence for me, that why i desperately need to find some ex-pats...!!!!! if there are any in Friesland.. I don't think so..!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Afraid I don't know anyone in Friesland, but you may want to check the websites of the British and American consulates for their lists of expat associations. The Canadian and Australian consulates may have similar lists. That is often the easiest way to locate fellow anglophone ex-pats.

Even as a "remote" member of a group based in Amsterdam or the Hague, you might find that there are a few other "remote" members in your area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

One advantage of going to such a small country is that there is a limit to how far away people can get. Even if you met up with some people in other parts of the Netherlands once or twice a month, you might not feel so isolated. Aslo, once you are there full time, it will be easier. I think it takes a year to settle in anywhere. And some advice: at first, accept all invitations, whether you think you will like the person or enjoy the event. You never know, and at least you won't look standoffish.


----------



## m _hudson (Sep 16, 2008)

HI Synthia,

Thankyou for your reply, and thankyou for great advice. I don;t know if you know about the Friesians, but they do generally keep themselves to themselves, and it has been a very long and patient process for me already. I suppose really i have become too, reliant of things and when i get to friesland i am a little deprived of my comforts, it would be nice to strike up a network of people, thats not too much to ask..!!! I think there are some English in another province, not to far away, but its getting hold of them, thats the problem, but hey, not to worry, Everthing is all good...


----------



## nofia79 (Oct 7, 2008)

m_hudson,

I live in Friesland, originally from Australia. I've been here for 9 months and still don't have a job. What part are you in (if you've moved there already)?

I thought I could get basic jobs like cleaning or factory work but got knocked back so many times because I didn't know the language.

Only last month did two factories have work for me, I tried at one place but working in 8 degrees and shift work wasn't for me. The other factory called me when I was working at the first factory so I missed an opportunity to work there.

I may be starting work at a call centre. I applied for this job in March and got a call back last month and they said they may be starting sometime this month, so yeah, getting work here is not so easy.

I've applied at numerous job agencies as well as searched on the internet.

We're at a point where if we want a future, maybe we have to move to Australia. That sucks big time because we prefer it here.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Keri (Oct 26, 2008)

*Friesland*

Hi,
I know how you feel as I also fell in love with a Dutch guy from Friesland. I actually lived there for about a year. I found it very difficult to find any decent work and well I could speak fluent everyday dutch. I did in the end, however, register with Randstad and got a nice job in a company restaurant. It was also good to practice my dutch in work as I would speak English with my boyfriend all the time. I will be back in Friesland in November if you need any help. It is difficult, but Friesland really is the most beautiful part of Holland.


----------

